# Citizenship Certificate



## karen6 (Jan 27, 2011)

Facts of the case

Jasminder Kaur Khatkar married Gurdev Singh Khatkar(deceased) a Canadian
Citizen on April 16 1995 in India. Gurdev Singh Khatkar at the time of
marriage was a resident of Victoria, Canada. Kirandeep Kaur Khatkar,
daughter of deceased Gurdev Singh Khatkar and Jasminder Kaur Khatkar was
born in India on August 22, 1996. Gurdev Singh Khatkar died on July 16, 1998
in Victoria, British Columbia.


After the death of Gurdev Singh Khatkar, the Government of Canada starting
giving pension benefits to his Widow Jasminder Kaur Khatkar and his daughter
Kirandeep Kaur Khatkar.


As per the Canadian Immigration law, Ms. Kirandeep Kaur Khatkar daughter of
deceased Gurdev Singh Khatkar is Canadian citizen by descent having been
born to a parent who was a Canadian Citizen at the time of her birth.


Jasminder Kaur Khatkar and Kirandeep Kaur have always remained in India and
never viisted Canada. Due to the lapse of time and Jasminder Kaur Khatkar
being an uneducated lady, does not have the copy of passport or citizenship
details of Gurdev Singh Khatkar.

Just wanted to know how can Kirandeep apply for citizenship certificate


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

karen6 said:


> Facts of the case
> 
> Jasminder Kaur Khatkar married Gurdev Singh Khatkar(deceased) a Canadian
> Citizen on April 16 1995 in India. Gurdev Singh Khatkar at the time of
> ...


She should follow the instructions/information on the following:-
Applying for citizenship


----------



## Sunnydays123 (Feb 23, 2011)

Technically you are already a citizen based upon the information but you have to apply for a Citizenship Certificate as proof of citizenship. Go to the government website for information on how to apply for your citizenship certificate. You are not applying to be a citizen, you are applying for a certificate to prove you are already a citizen.


----------



## karen6 (Jan 27, 2011)

karen6 said:


> Facts of the case
> 
> Jasminder Kaur Khatkar married Gurdev Singh Khatkar(deceased) a Canadian
> Citizen on April 16 1995 in India. Gurdev Singh Khatkar at the time of
> ...


she does not have copy of her father passport


----------



## karen6 (Jan 27, 2011)

karen6 said:


> she does not have copy of her father passport


She doesnot have copy of her father passport. What documents can she attach with her application for proof of citizen????


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

karen6 said:


> She doesnot have copy of her father passport. What documents can she attach with her application for proof of citizen????


Review "Step 1" here:

Guide CIT 0001 - Application for a Citizenship Certificate

She's going to need proof that her father was a Canadian citizen.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

MarylandNed said:


> Review "Step 1" here:
> 
> Guide CIT 0001 - Application for a Citizenship Certificate
> 
> She's going to need proof that her father was a Canadian citizen.


If the father was born in Canada, she'll need a copy of his provincial birth certificate.

If the father was a naturalized Canadian citizen, I think she's going to need to obtain a Canadian citizenship certificate for him first - and then use that to obtain one for herself. I might be wrong but I don't think the father's Canadian passport is acceptable proof of Canadian citizenship in this scenario - strange though that may sound. 

Before doing anything, I would contact the local Canadian consulate for advice on how to proceed.


----------



## karen6 (Jan 27, 2011)

MarylandNed said:


> If the father was born in Canada, she'll need a copy of his provincial birth certificate.
> 
> If the father was a naturalized Canadian citizen, I think she's going to need to obtain a Canadian citizenship certificate for him first - and then use that to obtain one for herself. I might be wrong but I don't think the father's Canadian passport is acceptable proof of Canadian citizenship in this scenario - strange though that may sound.
> 
> Before doing anything, I would contact the local Canadian consulate for advice on how to proceed.



Thanks Mary for the reply. Please could you keep me posted about any facts you come across.


----------

